# Stay away from this barn!



## eqryder92 (Sep 20, 2008)

Anyone living in the Charlotte, NC area stay away from the (name removed) Farm! They will try to sell your horse without owners consent and black mail you into paying them for money they do not deserve! They *will* illegally hold your horse. STAY AWAY.


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sure everyone appreciates the warning, but it might pay to remove the name of the farm from your post. you can always suggest that people wanting to know who you are talking about can pm you.
Just thinking legally here, you don't want to be up on slander or defamation (sp?) charges. not sure of the laws in the states but i believe you can get into quite a bit of trouble over here in Australia for it.

I hope, hope, hope that you did not learn about these people from first hand experience. bring back corporal punishment i say........strip these people down, chuck em in the stocks and let passers-by throw things at them...........hmmm, the yucky side of me is coming out again lol sorry lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Yikes! that is one scary thought. Have heard of stories like that happening in the states. We just recently had a pony stolen from a private property near where I board. Sucha scary thought and really sad. I always question how efficient chips are for slaughter as well.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> . I always question how efficient chips are for slaughter as well.


 what do you mean by that?


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Would the slaughterhouses really bother with scanning chips if they are busy trying to make quota?
Also, who's to say that they would be 100% honest about it either?

I'm a major fan of chipping, but unfortunately the chip is only useful if the animal is found and scanned, then ownership can be disputed etc etc

i've also heard of a vet who removed the chip from a dog that was quite obviously stolen. not sure of circumstances though, sorry.


----------



## eqryder92 (Sep 20, 2008)

Believe it or not the farm is my aunts. I don't really care what happens because I'm never speaking to them again.


----------



## RoostersMom (Nov 19, 2008)

Eqryder92:
What you describe is criminal activity! These people should be prosecuted for what they are doing!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

it's your aunts barn. Oh my gosh that is horrible what would make them do something like that? and how did you find out?


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

People like us with never understand how you can do stuff like that, we have a heart and they don't.

That is messed up. I hope the word gets out. And they get prosecuted.


And no, slaughter houses don't usually scan for chips, as was mentioned it is all about quota.


----------



## simbakitten (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG thats terrible, did they try to sell _your_ horse?


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry to learn of your experience and it does not sound like a nice place. However, please take care that you are not placing yourself in legal liability by making specific accusations and naming names in a public forum. MPs are more appropriate.


----------

